# my work with WOLVES !!



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

the last 2 weeks i hav done a work experience at wolf trust.
it was really great for photography : D 
heres some of my MANY MANY MANY pics : ) 

Before the wolves!!! heres me with the wolves : D 



















and now the wolves : )


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

8th pic is the best!!!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice! Is it me or do they look relatively tame.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

well they have 3 enclosures and 9 wolves.

the first one has 3 north amercian wolves in and they are socialised but arnt very trusted as they are quite snappy.

the 2nd has 3 euro wolves and they are kind of socialised but cant go in with them.

then 3rd is the 3 juveniles (but 3 years old) and they are very socialised and are trusted. but they do still act like wolves sometimes.


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

now that is work exp!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

they look amazin! work experience must have changed slightly since i went to school lol


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 18, 2008)

I hate to say it being a man n all but the are cute. lol 

I don't really know much about wolves but are they actually agressive (eg if you were in a pen with them) they would come and attack you. Or is it if you pose a threat to them?

Obviously ones in captivity have probably got used to humans now. But what is real wolf behaviour like? They just look like huskys to me lol


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ohhhh just imagine him doing that on a frosty morning! Ouch!:lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jealous!


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

What a fantastic experience , ur soo lucky they are stunning!!!!:flrt:


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

WHAT AN AMAZING THING TO DO FOR WORK EXPERIENCE,JEALOUS YOU'D BETTER BELIEVE IT.GREAT PICS AS WELL:2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

love the piccys 
but
i have now become v jealous of you !!!

well hope you enjoyed yourself!!


----------



## xaimzx (Nov 24, 2008)

so very jealous! wish i had been able to do something like that!!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

What a lovely experience, love the second pic, having a kiss with a wolf, not many people can say that :lol2:



makeitandskateit - Love the sig!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

what an amazing experience that must have been, well done.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Bunch of hand reared puppies :lol2:

glad you had a good time.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow!!!!
You jammy so and so!!!

Gorgeous Wolves!!!! :flrt:


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

D: No fair where is this wolf trust??????????????????????? I will nag to go there you lucky devil!!!!!!


----------



## arzosah (May 17, 2008)

Hiya,
Was this at UKWCT? in Reading?

Have been a member for years, but never managed to visit........Maybe next year
x


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Fantastic piccys - what a great experience! xxx


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

and i thaught i enjoyed my work experience at a reptile shop, this must of been out of this world mate, i love wolves (dont know alot about them though lol) but i am really jelous lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jealous!


 
Im soooooooooo with you on that one Tom :lol2:


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wish camera phones existed when I done my work exp. I went to Dartmoor Wildlife Park. They had wolves, not that trustworthy though lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Darren25 said:


> Wish camera phones existed when I done my work exp. I went to Dartmoor Wildlife Park. They had wolves, not that trustworthy though lol


how long ago was that?


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

1999 I think

Can't remember specifically. Was quite cool, so October time.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool, I only wondered because it had a bad reputation in the past.


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Was a bit of a hole tbh. The owner was old and really didn't give a ****.


----------



## MolestedChimp (Sep 19, 2008)

*hey*

beautiful they are my favourite animal along with great white sharks in the world , wish i was lucky enough to work somewere like that you have my dream job well work expirence but u know what i mean


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooo I'm so Jealous.... Pimp can see what you mean about Sennas wolf eyes :flrt:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

arzosah said:


> Hiya,
> Was this at UKWCT? in Reading?
> 
> Have been a member for years, but never managed to visit........Maybe next year
> x



yea  
you should go its quite cool  
but u wont get to go in with the wolves  unless u become a volunteer  

thanks ppl  
it was quite good lol


----------

